# Popcorn oder Tortilla chips



## LordofDemons (5. September 2010)

Servus Buffies,

da ich in der letzten Zeit wieder öfter im Kino war ist mir aufgefallen das es genau 2 Fraktionen gibt in deutschen Lichtspielhäusern.

Die klassische Franktion die sich Popcorn & Cola bestellt 

und

die neumodische Fraktion die sich Tortilla chips und Bier bestellt.

Und jetzt wollt ich einfach mal Fragen zu welcher von den Fraktionen ihr gehört oder ob ihr euch einfach diesen kinoabendversüßenden Köstlichkeiten komplett versagt weil euch der scheiß einfach zu teuer ist.

MFG
Lordi


----------



## Bloodletting (5. September 2010)

Popcorn gesüßt. Getränke werden selbst mitgebracht.
Achja und salziges Popkorn ist, genau wie diese Käsesauce bei den Tortilla Chips so richtig abartig.
Und die Sauce riecht zudem noch nach Kotze.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Es kommt bei mir immer drauf an wieviel Geld ich bei hab. Normalerweise kauft ich mir immer Tortilla Chips mit Käsesauce.
Dazu meist eine Cola da ich kein Bier trinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Popcorn gesüßt. Getränke werden selbst mitgebracht.
> Achja und salziges Popkorn ist, genau wie diese Käsesauce bei den Tortilla Chips so richtig abartig.
> Und die Sauce riecht zudem noch nach Kotze.



 Ich weiß nicht was für eine Käsesauce ihr habt aber unsere riecht einfach nach geschmolzenem Käse. Nichts mit Kotze.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Chips und irgendein Softdrink... Trinke kein Alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Chips und irgendein Softdrink... Trinke kein Alkohol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, genau so eig nur noch mit Käse dip!

LoD: Wäre nice wenn du die Umfrage erweiterst: Z.b Essen Popcorn/chips ...und in getränke (z.b softrink und alkohol)


----------



## Knallfix (5. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Sauce riecht zudem noch nach Kotze.



Dat.
Wenn ich das Zeug schon rieche, ist der ganze Kinobesuch versaut.
Ekelhaft.

Nur ne Cola (light) oder eher selten ein Bier.

Knall


----------



## Bloodletting (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was für eine Käsesauce ihr habt aber unsere riecht einfach nach geschmolzenem Käse. Nichts mit Kotze.



Du denkst wahrscheinlich an diesen säuerlichen, stechend-beißenden Kotzegeruch.
Ich meine damit aber diesen dumpfen Kotzegeruch.^^


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Ich bin nicht oft im Kino, aber wenn esse ich meist Popcorn (Süß) und ne Pepsi.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. September 2010)

Naja der Geruch Bier + Tortillas mit Käsesauce von einem Raucher gegessen der neben dir sitzt its mal voll wiederlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ansonsten bin ich eher der garnichts oder eine schöne große Mirinda mit der Freundin teilen und vielleicht ein Eis Kinogänger.

Bei guten Filmen kriegt man vom Popcorn etc eh nichts mit und bei schlechten Filmen wärs schade um das zusätzlich verschwendere Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. September 2010)

Wird alles selbst mitgebracht, da bei uns im Cinemaxx die Verpflegungspreise ein Witz sind. (Und das wo Eintrittskarten schon nicht billig sind) Es sind aber immer Tortilla Chips und Bier.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Tortillas mit schaaarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und n Almdudler, mein Lieblingstrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Teal (6. September 2010)

Wenn dann nur Popcorn, ohne Getränk... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Kommt auf das Kino an. Bei uns im UCI wird man nicht kontrolliert, insofern schmuggel ich da schon mal Süßigkeiten oder geschnittenes Gemüse rein. 
Ansonsten bevorzuge ich Popcorn, die Nachos sind immer so schnell weg und mit der Salsa saut man sich im Dunkeln gerne mal voll. Gerne mag ich auch dieses bunte Slush-Zeug.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2010)

_Da ich wenn dann immer mit mehreren Leuten gehe holen wir von beidem ne große Portion und dann wird untereinander aufgeteilt bzw. weitergegeben..

Nur das Getränk behalt jeder für sich.. : COLA!!!11 :>_


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. September 2010)

> Gerne mag ich auch dieses bunte Slush-Zeug.


Hell yes. Davon zieh ich mir immer Mengen biblischen Ausmaßes auf Festivals rein, weil man das hier kaum irgendwo bekommt.


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Hell yes. Davon zieh ich mir immer Mengen biblischen Ausmaßes auf Festivals rein, weil man das hier kaum irgendwo bekommt.



Bei uns gibts des echt überall. Im Schwimmbad, am See, halt überall wo es Eis gibt.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Popcorn, aber gesalzen! und meistens noch eine packung Gummipäärchen obendrauf =)


----------



## Sunyo (8. September 2010)

Ich esse beides gerne. Aber Bier während nem Kinofilm? Nein Danke.


----------



## Huntergottheit (9. September 2010)

süße Popcorn und fette Cola für knapp 10 € xDD standard


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Beim gemütlichen DVD gucken gibt's Tortillia Chips mit Salsa Dip und dazu ein kühles Blondes oder Cola, kommt sich auf die Tageszeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im Kino gönne ich mir jedoch trotz des Preises Popcorn(kein gesalzenes^^) und einen Slush. Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Hi,
witzige Umfrage. Das Ergebnis hat mich überrascht. Ich tendiere auf jeden Fall zu Tortillas (Käsesoße) und Bier - in diesem Falle Corona. Optimal wäre in hierbei noch ein Film wie Rodriguez' kommender Streifen _Machete. ^.~ _Aber in der Tat, interessantes Phänomen.
_
_
Gruß,
Deathloc


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

Ich war überrascht, das Machete tatsächlich erscheint, schließlich war das ja nur ein Fake-Trailer in den beiden Grindhouse Filmen... naja, wird sicher wieder ein netter Film, solange Tarrantiono seine Finger im Spiel hat, alleine kann Rodriguez nix.

Aber btt:

Ich kauf mir meistens nicht, weil ich nicht 10 Minuten in der Schlange stehen will. Wenn kein großer Andrang herrscht, dann nehm ich aber auch lieber die Nachos mit Salsa, Käsedip und dazu ein Bierchen.


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. September 2010)

ich bleib schön bei popcorn

machete war in ordnung ,kann man sich ansehn


----------



## Alion (14. September 2010)

Ich gehöre wohl zu keiner Fraktion. Popcorn und Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Oldschool Popcorn mit Cola. Aber gesalzen bitte. Süßes Popcorn ist für Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Tortillas sind auch was feines, schön mit Käse-Soße und Jalapenos. Hält allerdings nicht immer bis der Film anfängt :/


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2010)

Großer Kübel Popcorn mit Cola, alles andere hat nix zu suchen ^^


----------

